# Quebec



## danielm (Jun 6, 2013)

How is Quebec?Anyone tell me about this province which its best places to relocate ?


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Quebec is just fine, but very different from the rest of Canada. Do you hope to work? If so, at what? Speaking, Writing and Reading French fluently is not necessary but it sure helps.
Best places to relocate would be those that have work.


----------



## danielm (Jun 6, 2013)

We are start up our immigration process and it's not open for this year . Waiting for the day and do you know how long the process will take ? My agent told me around 1 year .


----------



## danielm (Jun 6, 2013)

My wife is nurse and am looking to settle there with my family .


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

danielm said:


> My wife is nurse and am looking to settle there with my family .


I don't know how to answer your questions if you won't answer ours.


----------



## danielm (Jun 6, 2013)

Tell me what's yours ? I will try to help you


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Do either or both of you speak, write and read fluent French? - asked before.
What level of nurse?
Has she/you had your qualifications equalized?
Has she been in contact with Quebec College of Nurses or equivalent?


----------



## danielm (Jun 6, 2013)

1.As per Quebec assessment both we are eligible 
2.There is no compulsory to know French but it's better advantage.
3.she is a registered nurse in India only after once process successful look into the next stage of registration in Quebec 
4.I am a diploma holder and got a points during assessment .


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

I think I can say with reasonable certainty that, given what you've indicated, you will not be permitted to immigrate to Canada. I do not believe a nurse will be employed in Quebec unless he/she speaks/writes and reads fluently in French. Be very careful when listening to agents. They're in business to make money and often tell you what they think you want to hear.
Sorry we cannot be of further assistance.i


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

And getting the visa, doesn't mean you will be able to find a job. Certainly not if you don't speak French. Think twice before you start spending your money!


----------



## danielm (Jun 6, 2013)

Permanent residence for Canada under Quebec immigration so there is no regulations to stay in Quebec and we can choice to stay anywhere in Canada .


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

Be that as it may, you should have a good grasp of spoken/written/listening/reading English, as you'll need to prove that you have a certain ability level in order to get sufficient points to be able to come to Canada.

Whilst your written English is understandable, it is not very sophisticated and has many errors in syntax and diction. The worry is that you wouldn't be able to meet the requirements for Express Entry (I do believe that a 7 _in all 4 categories_ is required to be eligible to apply).


In regards to your wife's registering as a nurse... she will be required to sit some examinations in order to be able to register, regardless of which province you choose to settle. 

If your wife wants to register in Quebec, it will be infinitely helpful if she can read, write, speak, and understand spoken French... whilst she may get a job at an English-speaking hospital, this is not to say that every person in the hospital (patients and visitors, mainly) will speak English... yes, they _may *be able* to_, but that doesn't mean that they_ are *willing to*_ speak in English.

Regardless of what province you move to, your wife will also have to show that her training and education meet the provincial standards. She may be an RN in India, but that does not mean that her RN translates to a Canadian RN designation.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

First you say


danielm said:


> How is Quebec?Anyone tell me about this province which its best places to relocate ?


followed later by


danielm said:


> Permanent residence for Canada under Quebec immigration so there is no regulations to stay in Quebec and we can choice to stay anywhere in Canada .


You just want to use the immigration system is what you mean? Say one thing, but do something else...


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

WestCoastCanadianGirl said:


> The worry is that you wouldn't be able to meet the requirements for Express Entry.


On my job, I see plenty of people who get enough points in IELTS, but who are not able to find a job in their field/at their level (or even 2 steps down the ladder), because they have to compete with people with excellent language skills (born and raised in Canada, other English speaking countries, or people who have studied hard on English as their 2nd or even 3rd language). These immigrants want to work in Business, Finance, HR, Marketing, but their language level isn't competitive enough to land these jobs. If you are an excellent programmer, it doesn't matter that much as long as you can demonstrate that you have exact the programming skills they are looking for, even though maybe his/her English language skills aren't as good. But for the white collar other jobs, it's often though (and very sad, as these people come to Canada with expectations because 'the government' said their language skills were good enough and their skills were needed here).


----------



## temiseun (Mar 2, 2015)

Auld Yin said:


> I think I can say with reasonable certainty that, given what you've indicated, you will not be permitted to immigrate to Canada. I do not believe a nurse will be employed in Quebec unless he/she speaks/writes and reads fluently in French. Be very careful when listening to agents. They're in business to make money and often tell you what they think you want to hear.
> Sorry we cannot be of further assistance.i


Thanks for this information, an agent approached me and did an assessment for me and my husband, we both qualified but i was rather worried why they kept telling me French wasn't necessary and guess what the consultation fee is a whooping 4500 USD. Anyway I am thinking of the express entry and will possibly do it by myself without having any consultant milking me for hard to come by funds.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

danielm said:


> Permanent residence for Canada under Quebec immigration so there is no regulations to stay in Quebec and we can choice to stay anywhere in Canada .


I somehow don't think it's quite that easy.


----------



## JGK (Dec 12, 2009)

danielm said:


> 1.As per Quebec assessment both we are eligible
> 2.There is no compulsory to know French but it's better advantage.
> 3.she is a registered nurse in India only after once process successful look into the next stage of registration in Quebec
> 4.I am a diploma holder and got a points during assessment .


There is no way she will be able to work as a registered nurse without fluent French. Just look athe order of nurses website and then the English Version.


----------

